# since when the hell did we have swear word filters?



## DJPlace (Sep 8, 2011)

what's going on with this world!?!

i can't say [censored] with out it being censored...

and the censored word is R  A  P  E  what is going on here!?!

the other cuss words are fine but... i don't understand why.

is there a reason behind this?

let me know i guess...


----------



## impizkit (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry, but I can't even pay attention to what you said. Is English not your first language? "Me failed English, thats unpossible," - Ralph Wiggum.


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 8, 2011)

It's obviously because they are offensive words. End of story. And by the way, getting around the word filter to spell out [censored] is a bannable/suspendable offense, if a mod is on a bad day. Have a fun vacation.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2011)

Really? You need that word for everyday conversation? 
Absolutely must have it in order to convey your thoughts to others? 
Why?

The reason why it's censored is that it was being overused and made a number of people uncomfortable. 
And I for one stand by that decision.


Also: I've now seen how you discovered the wordfilter; by making a 'joke' in poor taste. How surprising.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 8, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Really? You need that word for everyday conversation?
> Absolutely must have it in order to convey your thoughts to others?
> Why?
> 
> ...



As do I. Please don't ever use that word in a post again, even in the EoF, towards any user, not just me.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 8, 2011)

One of the nice unintended consequences of censorship is that it forces people to be creative to get their point across. 

For instance, the angel in DQ 9 says flappin instead of *uckin. I like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sorry if that is a nerdy example)


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 8, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> One of the nice unintended consequences of censorship is that it forces people to be creative to get their point across.
> 
> For instance, the angel in DQ 9 says flappin instead of *uckin. I like that.
> 
> ...



But mind you, theres a point where it's not funny at all.


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 8, 2011)

the word you cheated the censor with... I don't even know why you would use it so lightly. I grew up and stopped doing it a while ago (the last time I accidentally let it slip; sure enough I offended a great friend of mine).

It's not even something that should be needed on a gaming forum. There are ways to get your point across without using these censored words. Vulpes, we shall stand strong!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> One of the nice unintended consequences of censorship is that it forces people to be creative to get their point across.
> 
> For instance, the angel in DQ 9 says flappin instead of *uckin. I like that.
> 
> ...




When our wordfilter consists of a single word, circumvention of the filter is just damn annoying. 
You can say a lot of things here. You can type the words shit, fuck, bitch, bastard, damn, hell, ass, motherfucker, cocksucker, tits and more.
Combine them in creative ways. We really don't give a flying fuck at a rolling doughnut about that, so long as it's not in thread titles, or used as an insult to another 'temper.
Is that so much to ask?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 8, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.



Although there was an instance where i used the censored word lightly........


----------



## Snailface (Sep 8, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that using the r word in it's most offensive context should be censored. But what if it is used in a non-offensive context like a news story or synonym for "screwed over"? That's what I was encouraging creative word usage for.

Example:

I'm tired of getting r____ by Nintendo's TOS.  
becomes----> I'm tired of getting shafted by Nintendo's TOS.

In other words I was appealing for the OP to consult his vocabulary instead of circumventing the filter. Sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 8, 2011)

We allow other swear words like "fuck," "shit," etc. but we don't allow _that_ word because some members of this community have actually been victims of that crime.  It has scarred them and the memories of that traumatic event still hurt them.  

And you go and make a topic about it and use the word AGAIN after Vulpes told you not to do it in this thread.  Genius.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2011)

Aaaactually, that's where he used it initially.

I didn't actually find it until we began discussing it in this thread.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Sep 8, 2011)

I raped on PSN AND Xbox last night. Those non-rapists didn't stand a chance in [censored]-hell.

Yep, it's only the four-letter, actual word. None of the colloquial (or something similar) terms are blocked.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2011)

Correct. The past tense variation was never added to the filter. Nor were any others. 
Don't ask me why. 

But we would rather those not be used, either.


----------



## elenar (Sep 8, 2011)

Words are just words. If we're going to censor the word the original post refers to, why isn't the phrase "nonconsensual intercourse" censored? Or perhaps "sexual assault", or "brassica napus" (a crop used for bio-diesel production that happens to be named 'sexual assault', apparently).

It's frankly ridiculous. Words have no value other than their meanings, and clearly every word in the english language either has additional meanings you're censoring by censoring the word, or alternate synonymous phraseology that is apparently perfectly okay.

If we can't use the word [censored] then we can't even hotlines for victims of that crime to call. Really, folks, if a female temper made a post on their blog asking what they should do, because they've just been sexually assaulted, people can't even tell them to call a [censored] hotline.

Tell me that isn't ridiculous.


----------



## kevan (Sep 8, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> I raped on PSN AND Xbox last night. Those non-rapists didn't stand a chance in [censored]-hell.
> 
> Yep, it's only the four-letter, actual word. None of the colloquial (or something similar) terms are blocked.


*Sighs*
You could have said you fucked them up, but instead you push the wordfilter intelligence level.


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 8, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> We allow other swear words like "fuck," "shit," etc. but we don't allow _that_ word because some members of this community have actually been victims of that crime.  It has scarred them and the memories of that traumatic event still hurt them.
> 
> And you go and make a topic about it and use the word AGAIN after Vulpes told you not to do it in this thread.  Genius.QUOTE(Vulpes Abnocto @ Sep 8 2011, 12:10 AM) Aaaactually, that's where he used it initially.
> 
> I didn't actually find it until we began discussing it in this thread.


Then I retract my last statement and apologize to DJ Place for jumping the gun.  

But my point still stands about not using the word if certain members on this forum don't want to see it being used.  It's one thing if a super-Christian who never swears is offended by the word "fuck," but if someone's actually experienced r***, they shouldn't have to see the word in any context if they don't want to.


----------



## Lily (Sep 8, 2011)

elenar said:
			
		

> Words are just words. If we're going to censor the word the original post refers to, why isn't the phrase "nonconsensual intercourse" censored? Or perhaps "sexual assault", or "brassica napus" (a crop used for bio-diesel production that happens to be named 'sexual assault', apparently).
> 
> It's frankly ridiculous. Words have no value other than their meanings, and clearly every word in the english language either has additional meanings you're censoring by censoring the word, or alternate synonymous phraseology that is apparently perfectly okay.
> 
> ...



If we're going to censor such and such, then why not such and such, waahhhhhhhhh, cry, super literal interpretation because it strokes my ego, wahhhhhhhhhhhh.

It's censored for a reason. The staff decided, and the decision is not up for discussion.

They aren't called rape hotlines any more either. Get with the times.


----------



## Inori (Sep 8, 2011)

elenar said:
			
		

> Words are just words. If we're going to censor the word the original post refers to, why isn't the phrase "nonconsensual intercourse" censored? Or perhaps "sexual assault", or "brassica napus" (a crop used for bio-diesel production that happens to be named 'sexual assault', apparently).
> 
> It's frankly ridiculous. Words have no value other than their meanings, and clearly every word in the english language either has additional meanings you're censoring by censoring the word, or alternate synonymous phraseology that is apparently perfectly okay.
> 
> ...



Let's be honest, the only people people to have the temerity to use the word probably don't have the intelligence to use the phrase "non-consensual intercourse", which you, unfortunately, have now informed them of. 

The most common use of the word here roughly means "was done over by". It makes light of the actual crime, and that's what offends people.

As for the hotline example, you could just tell the victim to call a hotline. I doubt they're going to wonder which hotline they should be calling. Also, I'm pretty sure calling a hotline would be one of the first things on a victim's list of priorities, rather than going to GBATemp and asking for help.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 8, 2011)

what's going on with this world!?!

i can't say [censored] with out it being censored...

and the censored word is R  A  P  E  what is going on here!?!

the other cuss words are fine but... i don't understand why.

is there a reason behind this?

let me know i guess...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2011)

elenar said:
			
		

> Words are just words. If we're going to censor the word the original post refers to, why isn't the phrase "nonconsensual intercourse" censored? Or perhaps "sexual assault", or "brassica napus" (a crop used for bio-diesel production that happens to be named 'sexual assault', apparently).
> 
> It's frankly ridiculous. Words have no value other than their meanings, and clearly every word in the english language either has additional meanings you're censoring by censoring the word, or alternate synonymous phraseology that is apparently perfectly okay.
> 
> ...



We get this argument every single time the wordfilter is brought up. 
Of course there are legitimate times where the word could be used. 
And if one of those legitimate uses were to arise, I probably wouldn't say a word about circumvention of the filter. 

But how is it used most often here? 
"Oh man I totally [censored] those guys in HALO last night!"
or worse, when somebody is referring to an attractive woman (this actually happened recently)
"I would have [censored] her right then and there."

Wonderful tidbits of conversation there. 

In short the filter is in place because too many people don't know when to keep their mouth shut.


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 8, 2011)

If someone close to you (e.g., your mother, sister or friend) were victimized, and the very mention of the word "rape" evoked even the faintest of painful memories for that person, would you go around shouting in their face "RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE!!!  It's just a word, get over it!"

I guess it's acceptable to do that.  

If you're a sadistic psychopath.  

If it's "just a word" for so many of you guys, then you won't miss it. Just drop it already


----------



## kthnxshwn (Sep 8, 2011)

This is a long thread for a question that was answered in the second post.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 8, 2011)

ILU Densetsu.


			
				kthnxshwn said:
			
		

> This is a long thread for a question that was answered in the second post.


People don't take kindly to being told "no".


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 8, 2011)

In its most technical usage it should ordinarily be acceptable.
Any context in a joke however...no.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 8, 2011)

Has the thought ever occurred to you "When am I ever going to use that word?" Unless you or a family/friend or whoever has that happen. You can still say "raped", just not the other wording.


----------



## prowler (Sep 8, 2011)

Even if you need to say the word (like blogging about it), GBAtemp isn't the place to talk about it.

At least this place ain't like GameFAQs.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 8, 2011)

I thought the N word was censored too, is the R word really the only one? [censored] [censored]

Edit: i was right


----------



## Ace (Sep 8, 2011)

I believe the F-word (synonymous with the condescending and derogatory form of homosexual) are also censored?

It's quite little compared to some forums, like Something Awful.

EDIT TEST: [censored]

EDIT2: yup, the long version is.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 8, 2011)

fag isn't censored but fagggot is... that's weird


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2011)

I actually was not aware of those. 
But I'm glad they're included.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 8, 2011)

Fag is also British slang for a cigarette, while faggots are meatballs of some description.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 8, 2011)

I remember a few years ago it was pretty common to say you got ****ed when playing online video games.  I never thought it was very appropriate, but it seems to have died down since then.

At first the fact that it was blocked (I didn't know until I saw this thread) confused me, but after reading the reasons mentioned above, I understand completely.  If you were to use it in a literal sense (for a news article or something), there are still other words to use.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 9, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Fag is also British slang for a cigarette, while faggots are meatballs of some description.




Yes, and it's also a bundle of sticks used to start fires. 
Which is where this usage of the term seems to come from.
As in: "Lets start a fire, and use them for kindling"


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay, so there's something I don't understand.

Has the word filter been lifted, or can moderators bypass them?

On topic here, I completely support upholding the ban, and I will try to remove all the times I somehow got around it on here.
i.e. past tense.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 9, 2011)

Moderators aren't bound by the wordfilter.
And the filter hasn't always been in place. So if you happened to post any of these words before it was enacted, then that could explain why you were able.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Moderators aren't bound by the wordfilter.
> And the filter hasn't always been in place. So if you happened to post any of these words before it was enacted, then that could explain why you were able.


Are you saying you're above the dictionary?


----------



## Weaselpipe (Sep 9, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vonnegut reference? Good call...

I think I may have said the R word on here once, flippantly, but once I saw it was censored I thought 'that makes sense' and went on my way. Do we need posts asking why things are censored? Free speech is all well and good, but with it comes the freedom to speak up when you're offended. The filter prevents a lot of threads like this popping up in which people debate the use of a word, and also prevents valid members of this community from avoiding coming on here lest they witness a remark they find harrowing


----------



## Costello (Sep 9, 2011)

I dont think its such a big deal considering the amount of liberty thats being offered around the place.
We've never deleted a post for containing a swear word (though direct attacks on members are frowned upon... thats an understatement)

That particular word has been the object of lengthy debates in the past and no one wants to debate this matter again. The 'Temp has been fine without this word.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 10, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Fag is also British slang for a cigarette, while _%28food%29][censored]s are meatballs of some description.


Of those two I'll argue that the first one's "safe" meaning is a lot more common than the second.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 8, 2011)

what's going on with this world!?!

i can't say [censored] with out it being censored...

and the censored word is R  A  P  E  what is going on here!?!

the other cuss words are fine but... i don't understand why.

is there a reason behind this?

let me know i guess...


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 10, 2011)

Have you tried the Blizzard forums? I used to play WoW and some of their items had "drape" which had obviously been censored because part of the word is the word discussed here.

Also, Statistically 9/10 of people enjoy gang [censored].


----------



## tbgtbg (Sep 10, 2011)

C'mon, who doesn't love a swear filter that lets cunt fuck shit through but not [censored] [censored] [censored].


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 10, 2011)

rape
Not exactly censored


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 10, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> You can type the words shit, fuck, bitch, bastard, damn, hell, ass, motherfucker, cocksucker, tits and more.


Vulpes is right, why the hell do you need to use that one word when there is a whole rainbow of profanity at your disposal yet to be soiled by xbox live?

And tbgtbg, I may or may not have been warned for using the word c*nt before. Not entirely sure, as the last time I was warned was for inciting a flame war. It's been over a year since I was last warned for profanity, so I'm not quite clear.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 10, 2011)

I do agree with the filtering as I do agree that saying those words are unnecessary.

However, the one comment I will make about it: even if it is censored, most people will still have enough sense to figure out what is being censored in the first place.

"Hey man, (beep) you!  (beep) you to hell you (beep)ing mother(beep)er!"

I doubt anyone would ever suggest that man might be saying "Hey man, shit you!  Ass you to hell, you bitching mothershitter!"

Likewise, if someone happens to say "Man, we TOTALLY got so [censored] in that Halo round last night.  Blue team [censored] us so hard", of course nobody will know what they mean. (I know that the past tense isnt censored, but I couldnt think of an applicable use for the verb by itself.  Testament to why it's fine to be filtered.)

Edit - this just reminded me as I was about to close my browser how radiostations, when on the air will censor "Oh, (beep) damn it!"  They won't censor "damn", but they'll censor "god".  Very rarely do I ever hear that phrase come up on the air, but it HAS happened.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2011)

DrOctapu said:
			
		

> And tbgtbg, I may or may not have been warned for using the word c*nt before. Not entirely sure, as the last time I was warned was for inciting a flame war. It's been over a year since I was last warned for profanity, so I'm not quite clear.
> 
> Okay, lets take a moment and clear that one up.
> While I'm not a major proponent of the word "cunt", it was made clear to me that my dislike of the word is a cultural bias, and in other places it's considered to be no worse than the other words we've bandied about in this thread. So unless you're calling another 'temper a cunt, then you're in the clear.
> ...



Yes, I'll freely admit that you're correct. Most people can read between the lines. 
We will almost always take context into consideration when dealing with any situation.
For example, if I see someone commenting something like:
"Fuck you! You're so damn stupid! I hope you get [censored] by a huge [censored] [censored] you piece of shit!" 
I'm removing the entire post and immediately suspending them. I don't care if they actually typed out the word, or if they censored themselves; 
The intent is there. 
You can easily figure out what I _might_ mean by these words, but it's not quite so apt to make people lose their cool.
Is our system perfect? Fuck no. Show me _any_ system that is. 
But it keeps things from quickly getting out of hand. 

And I know precisely what you mean about the censoring of "goddamn". 
I thought it might just be in my own area of the US Bible Belt where that was done, but perhaps not. 
It makes no sense to me either.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Sep 10, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Okay, lets take a moment and clear that one up.
> While I'm not a major proponent of the word "cunt", it was made clear to me that my dislike of the word is a cultural bias, and in other places it's considered to be no worse than the other words we've bandied about in this thread. So unless you're calling another 'temper a cunt, then you're in the clear.
> You can thank Hadrian for this.


And until about 100 years ago, it was still widely used as a non offensive term for the female genitalia. 
Is it acceptable to call someone a funny cunt? Like a term of endearment? I know a whole lot of British people who do that- though as I am typing I realise that there are very few opportunities on this forum where a better terminology wouldn't present itself 

I only wandered in here to see if this thread was still going, as it is I shall declare it full of argumentative censoreds and move along


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 10, 2011)

All sillyness aside, [censored] is not a word that should necessarily be censored in any manner. Not even the TV censors it, and if there's anything overly-censored out there, it's TV.

It doesn't take a swearword filter to keep the forums clean, it takes good moderating teams and a whole lot of warn-waves.

I don't need a computer to watch over my language - I have a mother for that. We're all adults, I believe. We know when to behave, if someone fails to realize which situations require a little Beep! for our amusement and in which it just isn't in good taste, then there's the door - simple as that.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't understand how a thread about censoring the word r*** would be such a hot topic.

I mean if you  reallly needed to say it just say raped.

Same goes for other words.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The link doesn't even work in the quote.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

Also, in case someone's swearily-confused, here.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 10, 2011)

I actually find the premise of this topic very interesting now.  It's... rare... these days to find people with such differing opinions of something, even as simple a matter as this, having such a civil discussion about it.



			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Yes, I'll freely admit that you're correct. Most people can read between the lines.
> We will almost always take context into consideration when dealing with any situation.
> For example, if I see someone commenting something like:
> "Fuck you! You're so damn stupid! I hope you get [censored] by a huge [censored] [censored] you piece of shit!"
> ...



Ya know, it's funny because the first time I heard that I was in the car with my mom and younger brother, and she's the one who pointed it out.  Oddly, I remember what intersection we were at when it came up.  But seriously, not that "damn" is a terrible curse word, but I think if you're going to censor "god damn(it)", you either censor the entire thing or nothing at all.  It's really stupid -.-


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 10, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> We will almost always take context into consideration when dealing with any situation.
> For example, if I see someone commenting something like:
> "Fuck you! You're so damn stupid! I hope you get [censored] by a huge [censored] [censored] you piece of shit!"
> I'm removing the entire post and immediately suspending them. I don't care if they actually typed out the word, or if they censored themselves;
> The intent is there.



i have to ask...does this applying only to words or are avatars considered also?  I see a couple of currently used avatars that are fairly suggestive and could probably be censored also.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 11, 2011)

plasma dragon007 said:
			
		

> (On a related note, any idea if the "n" word (racial slur) is blocked?  Not that that should ever show up in this forum, but I would still be interested to know.)


yes


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 11, 2011)

Avatars featuring these words aren't allowed either.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 11, 2011)

Feels like China in this thread.

I believe in free speech, that's what I like most about the internet. 
This forum is already full of self righteous piracy police and grammar nazi, now it's gonna add censorship to the list

If someone use a word in an inappropriate manner, that person should be warn/suspended or what ever and the comment should be removed, isn't that what a moderator is for? 

But what ever,  your house your rules.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 11, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Feels like China in this thread.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ignorance

(Psst, I'm referring to you.)


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 11, 2011)

well if you said this word you would be warned by a mod and get your warning level up..
the filter just makes you a little safer.
unless you are insuting someone heavily, which doesnt really have to do with the swearing..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 12, 2011)

One slight flaw in the censor is that it censors the words snigger/sniggers/sniggered, etc., which is a type of laughter.


----------



## Demonstryde (Sep 12, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> One slight flaw in the censor is that it censors the words s[censored]/s[censored]s/s[censored]ed, etc., which is a type of laughter.


except that its snicker not s[censored] lol........ lololol


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 8, 2011)

what's going on with this world!?!

i can't say [censored] with out it being censored...

and the censored word is R  A  P  E  what is going on here!?!

the other cuss words are fine but... i don't understand why.

is there a reason behind this?

let me know i guess...


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 12, 2011)

oh wow there's a swear filter? 
Good! I'm adding that to the list of reasons why I love this site! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




those aren't words that should be used as lightly as they are nowadays


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2011)

Demonstryde said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both can be used. 

It's not like anyone uses that word in everyday conversation. 

(Cue smartasses claiming they use it at least five times a day; _no, you don't_. Besides, you can always say "snicker.")


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 13, 2011)

What Veho said.
Besides, snigger is more common, at least in the UK.
Not to be confused with Snickers?


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 13, 2011)

i've never heard of s[censored] before you said it, here in the US of A it's just snicker


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2011)

No one needs to use the words that are censored, and no one should use them.
That's why they're censored.


----------



## dilav (Sep 13, 2011)

Is [censored] still censored?

ah, it no longer says fuzzy kittens.


----------



## Ace (Sep 14, 2011)

I hardly see anyone throwing these words around without being trolls. It's good that they're in place, since they don't exactly belong on a family-friendly board like the Temp.


----------



## yusuo (Sep 14, 2011)

I've never spotted any censorship on this site, i've seen people saying fuck, shit and everything on this site some of which ive read today

SEE


----------



## yusuo (Sep 14, 2011)

i can say frape but not [censored]


----------



## Ssx9 (Sep 14, 2011)

...Wait, what?

[censored]

Whooooa. Is there any list for the censored words?


----------



## Lily (Sep 14, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> But what ever,  your house your rules.



..and that's the thread, isn't it? Our house, our rules.


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 14, 2011)

I suggest replacing the word r*** with ponied, since they pretty much mean the same thing

:/


----------



## Weaselpipe (Sep 14, 2011)

CCNaru said:
			
		

> I suggest replacing the word r*** with ponied, since they pretty much mean the same thing
> 
> :/


Ponied up = Paid owed money. 
Also regarding s[censored], it is quite a well used word in Britain especially in childrens comics. And wasn't Muttley often reprimanded for the act by Dick Dastardly?


----------



## bowser (Sep 14, 2011)

Ssx9 said:
			
		

> ...Wait, what?
> 
> [censored]
> 
> Whooooa. Is there any list for the censored words?


Sure...here you go:

[censored]
[censored]
[censored]
[censored]
[censored]


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 14, 2011)

this thread is still going? surprised it hasn't been sent to the eof by now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[censored]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 14, 2011)

I have no intention of moving this to the EoF.
It's a serious discussion about a serious matter, and it needs to stay that way.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> I hardly see anyone throwing these words around without being trolls. It's good that they're in place, since they don't exactly belong on a family-friendly board like the Temp.


ah fuck, i didn't know this fucking forum was supposed to fucking be family-friendly.
fuck.

in all seriousness, i don't see a point in letting this forum go R-rated while only censoring certain words. what's the point?
just as in real life, we use slang. anything from the word "cool" (oh that's so "cool") to "gay" (oh that's so "gay") is slang. no one should take it personally.
we use profanity as slang. fuck/fucking, shit, bitch. we don't mean sex, fecal matter, or female dogs when we say it. and we don't associate the slang term "gay" with actual homosexuality.
gay people who get offended by it need to get over themselves and stop being so insecure.
same goes for r*pe. when you say you "r*ped someone," you don't mean you forcefully sexed them up. it means you "owned" them. which is also slang.
slang is slang, and it should be treated as such. there are boundaries, obviously. disciplinary action should be taken against anyone who uses these words offensively,
but hey - shouldn't disciplinary action be taken against anyone who speaks speaks with the intention of offending a group or groups of people regardless of whether they use offensive words or not?

TL;DR
slang is slang. we all use it. stop being hypocrites.

that's my thought on the matter.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 14, 2011)

While we may not necessarily be truly "family friendly" here, we're not going to have it look like we're a bunch of fucktards running around calling anything we don't like "gay" or saying that our gaming prowess is so great that it can be compared to forcing ourselves onto unwilling people.

It's not a matter of hypocrisy; it's a matter of having some fucking decency. 
And it's not up for debate.


----------

